# Union 60 Scraper/Plane



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I wanted to get a scraper plane...a # 80 was originally what I was looking for. After seeing a demo video of a veneer scraper I decided to expand my search. I purchased a Union 60 veneer scraper because of it's large sole. It has an adjustment wheel for that allows it to shave deeper or shallower, which make it easy to refine how much it shaves off. I duplicated the original handle and finished it with shellac. The original looked pretty dried out. I used Evapo-rust to remove the rust and re-painted it. It was missing an adjustment wheel...so I added a wing nut and it will have to do for now until I find a replacement. A little sanding on the sole and sides, and sharpening the blade took care of the rest. This scraper does an amazing finish on knarly and knotted wood, and leaves the wood silky smooth. Can you tell I'm excited to use it?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is beautiful, I would be excited also. I have wanted one of those for a good while now. Way to go, you did a great job restoring it also.


----------

